# What happened???



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

So I limited out on quail 2 days in a row last weekend and I went out to the spot this evening for about 3.5 hrs and hiked 6.75 miles, saw alot of tracks but couldn't find one single quail? 

Do they get pushed out of areas or were they just hiding today?

Only difference was that there was a few people hiking around with their dogs today so maybe the people/dogs pushed the birds out of the spot today..?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

You shot them all.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Last weekend, I saw a total of atleast 120 birds and this weekend nothing


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I personally wouldn't hunt the same spot 2 weekends in a row. Your going to end up ruining your own spot!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

It might be better morning spot then the afternoon also remember these gamble quail will range. Pretty good


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Well as I told Richard - we hunted for two solid days. There were quail tracks like I have never seen tracks before in my life. Looked like a quail highway. We only saw three birds. My shorthair started giving me the look like - hey nothing is here so can we do something else. But I know they were somewhere. I was just hunting where they had already been and I didn't know how to find them.

I used to have a sweet Hun spot that consistently gave me limits of huns. I hunted it about once a month. Then at the end of the season all the birds were gone. I wonder if later in the seasons if the birds group up and are not as widely dispersed.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

silverkitten73 said:


> Well as I told Richard - we hunted for two solid days. There were quail tracks like I have never seen tracks before in my life. Looked like a quail highway. We only saw three birds. My shorthair started giving me the look like - hey nothing is here so can we do something else. But I know they were somewhere. I was just hunting where they had already been and I didn't know how to find them.
> 
> I used to have a sweet Hun spot that consistently gave me limits of huns. I hunted it about once a month. Then at the end of the season all the birds were gone. I wonder if later in the seasons if the birds group up and are not as widely dispersed.


That sounds like the same area i was hunting... whats the general area you were hunting?


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

I was hunting the same areas as you. I was in a grey Nissan Titan and was running solid Liver shorthair.


----------

